# Which president?



## This_person

The Arrogance


----------



## transporter

Here are 9 more quotes Mr. Obama would like back according to Politico: https://www.politico.com/story/2012/10/10-quotes-that-haunt-obama-081895?o=0 

Interestingly, none of them involve:

1. Claiming he is not only not a racist but the least racist person anyone ever met in the history of the Earth.

2. Denouncing Africa or any country/continent as a Sh!thole or sh!thouse....

3. "Where's my African American".

4. "I can do anything...grab them by the pussy"

5. Not once did he compare the size of his hands to any other part of his body.

6. He never claimed that "the woman" should be punished for having an abortion.

7. He never claimed that Mexicans were rapists, murderers, drug dealers, and criminals

8. He never stated that he would ban people from the United States solely based on their religion.

9.He never claimed to be...spoken in the true vernacular of a 1980's Valley Girl..."like a stable genius"

10. He never claimed to have a greater affinity for troops who weren't captured.

11. He never pissed on the memory of fallen soldiers or the families of fallen soldiers.

12. He never suggested that a group of employers fire their employees because the employees exercised their Constitutional rights to free speech.

Shall I go on or do you get the gist? Donald Trump is unfit to be President of the United States.

...you know what...I don't recall reading any reports that any of the other 43 Presidents who preceded Obama ever said any of those things either. (There were Presidents before Obama...you do understand that don't you?)


----------



## Gilligan

transporter said:


> .I don't recall reading any reports that any of the other 43 Presidents who preceded Obama ever said any of those things either. (There were Presidents before Obama...you do understand that don't you?)




Refreshing as hell ain't it?  ;-p


----------



## SamSpade

transporter said:


> Here are 9 more quotes Mr. Obama would like back according to Politico: https://www.politico.com/story/2012/10/10-quotes-that-haunt-obama-081895?o=0
> 
> Interestingly, none of them involve:



Aside from all the idiotic things Obama - or other Presidents - have said, easily half and maybe more of these, Trump didn't say either and they are either
media misrepresentations of what he said or distortions.


----------



## Gilligan

SamSpade said:


> easily half and maybe more of these, Trump didn't say either and they are either
> media misrepresentations of what he said or distortions.



TJ loves her some distortions.


----------



## This_person

transporter said:


> Here are 9 more quotes Mr. Obama would like back according to Politico:
> 
> Interestingly, none of them involve:
> 
> 1. Claiming he is not only not a racist but the least racist person anyone ever met in the history of the Earth.



Why would Obama claim not to be racist?  He's among the most racist people I've ever seen in public life.



> 2. Denouncing Africa or any country/continent as a Sh!thole or sh!thouse....



Which, Trump and others there deny he ever said.  We only have Tricky-Dick Durbin's word for it.  But, you're right that Obama didn't call other countries/continents that.  He saved it for the good ol' USA

			
				President Obama said:
			
		

> At one time, Detroit was the greatest manufacturing city that the world had ever seen and it had the highest per capita income in the entire country.  But now it has become a rotting, decaying *hellhole *that the rest of the planet laughs at.





> 3. "Where's my African American".



"typical white person'



> 4. "I can do anything...grab them by the pussy"





> The president delighted in his ability to “break the protocol” and view the Monticello grounds from a private terrace.
> “That’s the good thing as a president. *I can do whatever I want*,” Mr. Obama said.





> 5. Not once did he compare the size of his hands to any other part of his body.



No, he just shows himself off.
[video=youtube;LHk8ToWgPCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=29&v=LHk8ToWgPCk[/video]



> 6. He never claimed that "the woman" should be punished for having an abortion.



Well, AND the doctor.  No, he's all on board with killing babies:

I mean, *he is in favor of late term abortions*, so the only people he thinks are punished are those who HAVE children.  Recall when he said:

			
				President Obama said:
			
		

> But if they make a mistake, I don't want them punished with a baby.





> 7. He never claimed that Mexicans were rapists, murderers, drug dealers, and criminals



Are you suggesting NO Mexicans have ever raped, murdered, dealt drugs, or otherwise were criminals?  Because, Trump's words were pretty clear.

			
				President Trump said:
			
		

> When Mexico sends its people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists. *And some, I assume, are good people.*



Seems he was clear from day one that only some of them coming here are doing bad things, and some are good people.  What about that is inaccurate?



> 8. He never stated that he would ban people from the United States solely based on their religion.



Fair point.  A non-politician at the time, very poor speaker, Trump said that.  And, then, did something entirely different.



> 9.He never claimed to be...spoken in the true vernacular of a 1980's Valley Girl..."like a stable genius"



Not sure how that is a Valley Girl (gag me with a spoon), but, he _*did*_ say:


			
				President Obama said:
			
		

> I am absolutely certain that generations from now, we will be able to look back and tell our children that this [his election] was the moment when we began to provide care for the sick and good jobs to the jobless; this was the moment when the rise of the oceans began to slow and our planet began to heal; this was the moment when we ended a war and secured our nation and restored our image as the last, best hope on Earth.



Recall, he also believed he was Messiah-sent to our nation:

			
				President Obama said:
			
		

> "... A LIGHT WILL SHINE THROUGH THAT WINDOW, A BEAM OF LIGHT WILL COME DOWN UPON YOU, YOU WILL EXPERIENCE AN EPIPHANY ... AND YOU WILL SUDDENLY REALIZE THAT YOU MUST GO TO THE POLLS AND VOTE FOR OBAMA"



So, he wasn't worried about his genius being challenged - he was on a mission from God (or Allah, as you wish).



> 10. He never claimed to have a greater affinity for troops who weren't captured.



True.  He just did things like skipping Major-General Harold J. Greene's funeral to play golf, tried to make veterans pay their own health care bills through private (vice VA) insurance, let's not forget the veterans who died while on secret waiting lists while Obama knew and did nothing, did nothing to help in Benghazi while people were killed, and his own DHS reported that veterans are likely domestic terrorist groups.  Yeah, it did.



> 11. He never pissed on the memory of fallen soldiers or the families of fallen soldiers.



See the latter.  Yeah, he did.



> 12. He never suggested that a group of employers fire their employees because the employees exercised their Constitutional rights to free speech.



No, he presented a good reason for striking workers to get fired:  

> If you’re working here, and in the middle of the day you just stopped and said, “You know what? I want to get something . . . I’m going to stop working until I get something. I’m going to shut down the whole plant until I get something.” You’d get fired! Right? ‘Cause the deal is you’ve already gotten hired, you’ve got a job, you’re getting a paycheck, and so you also are getting the pride of doing a good job and contributing to a business and looking out for your fellow workers – that’s what you’re getting!





> Shall I go on or do you get the gist? Donald Trump is unfit to be President of the United States.



You probably should not go on, because by your own accounting and reasoning, Obama was not fit either.  Nor, likely, any president ever.



> ...you know what...I don't recall reading any reports that any of the other 43 Presidents who preceded Obama ever said any of those things either. (There were Presidents before Obama...you do understand that don't you?)



Then, you should probably read a lot more.  For one, there were only 42 presidents before Obama.


----------



## This_person

Poor TranSap - shut down once again, with no response.


----------

